# Gotta Have Bling



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I have fallen in love with bead embroidery. Inspired by the wonderful book, Sherry Serafini's Sensational Bead Embroidery. I made my own cabachons using glass domes found at Michael's and pictures of sea creatures. Just needs a clasp and then its ready to go!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow!spectacular..


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Unique. I love it.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Gorgeous! And cool octopus cabochon!!


----------



## juliepugs (Aug 30, 2015)

That is just stunning, looks like a lot of workwent into making it.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's wonderful!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

That's beautiful! I'm going to see if my library has the book! But, I think you must be really artistic to do such a fabulous job/design!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

thomsonact said:


> That's beautiful! I'm going to see if my library has the book! But, I think you must be really artistic to do such a fabulous job/design!


Just let the beads do "the walking". Vary the size, texture and finish of the beads. I like to add rhinestones and pearls. I start off circling a cabachon and go from there. Once you get started, the beads will tell you what to do. Limit the number of colors for a more cohesive look. When I've done something I don't like, I take a pair of wire cutters and "crush" the bead off. If I like a section, I make a double knot in the back to "lock" it in. This is easier than it looks. Start off with a small pin, like this one I did first. For the pin, I used a design from the book. Once I felt secure, I designed the necklace myself.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Fantastic looks very designer..You should be very proud. Very special


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

So beautiful! I love it.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow. Spectacular! And I think plain old beading can be difficult. How long would you guesstimate it takes to complete that necklace? I've seen necklaces like that sold for hundreds of dollars. Thanks for showing us your fabulous work.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW! What creative talents you have!


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Gorgeous, well done.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful. you are a very talented person.


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Absolutely fabulous !


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

LUVCRAFTS said:


> Wow. Spectacular! And I think plain old beading can be difficult. How long would you guesstimate it takes to complete that necklace? I've seen necklaces like that sold for hundreds of dollars. Thanks for showing us your fabulous work.


I have been glued to the TV watching political news and staying out of the heat wave. I am also retired. It has taken me a little less than a week. It goes very quickly, you'd be surprised.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

So beautiful, just love it what a great job. Is it heavy to wear? I would display it where everyone can see it beautiful- nanad


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy smokes! That's amazing work. So beautiful!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

nanad said:


> So beautiful, just love it what a great job. Is it heavy to wear? I would display it where everyone can see it beautiful- nanad


It is not heavy. Seed beads are very light. I plan to display it in a shadow box on the wall when not being worn. Thanks to everyone for your kind words.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Jeanne, you keep outdoing yourself! This is beyond amazing - a gorgeous work of art. I think it might even hide that boney protrusion on my collarbone - that is, if I ever am invited to have dinner with the Queen! Amazing work. BTW, what kind of glue would you use on a project like this?


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! That's amazing!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Jeanne, you keep outdoing yourself! This is beyond amazing - a gorgeous work of art. I think it might even hide that boney protrusion on my collarbone - that is, if I ever am invited to have dinner with the Queen! Amazing work. BTW, what kind of glue would you use on a project like this?


I used something called Glass, Metal and More. I think I got it at Michaels. I use it to glue down the larger cabachons and to glue the ultrasuede backing to the beading foundation.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

_Oh, my...!!!!_ :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm18: :sm24:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful ! You are very talented !


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a very beautiful necklace. I purchased two pin kits for this type of bead embroidery years ago and never got around to trying to make them. They are stored somewhere in my craft supplies. If I ever get done with these major projects I am working on, I will have to look for them and try my hand at making them. You make it sound easy, but I am not so sure.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Amazing! Such fine motor skills needed. ????


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Ooooh I do like the bling. I try to never have a day without bling. Very creative. You have quite a talent!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeanne, your beaded embroidery necklace is exquisite! Don't think you need any more lessons; as you are doing beautifully on your own. Most beading books have very good beading instructions and diagrams; so you can teach yourself any new technique you want to try. Now there's no limit to your artistic imagination. Your piece looks extremely professional. You should enter it in a competition. Perhaps at your local fair or you might try entering it in the current Fire Mountain Gems contest. Kudos to you, my friend!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Jeanne, your beaded embroidery necklace is exquisite! Don't think you need any more lessons; as you are doing beautifully on your own. Most beading books have very good beading instructions and diagrams; so you can teach yourself any new technique you want to try. Now there's no limit to your artistic imagination. Your piece looks extremely professional. You should enter it in a competition. Perhaps at your local fair or you might try entering it in the current Fire Mountain Gems contest. Kudos to you, my friend!


Thanks so much. I have valued your input every step of the way. You really motivated me to get back into beading and trying things on my own. After I add the finishing touches I will send a pic to Fire Mountain although I just looked at their recent catalog and I don't think I'm in that league yet! I find this type of work very relaxing. The beads just seem to come together on their own. I encourage everyone to try it. Just sew down two seed beads, go through them once more and add two more. Then go through the last 3 beads. Keep adding two more and going through the last three - that's it!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

absolutely beautiful. you have a real eye for design and color. I would love on of these for special special occasions. You did a beautiful job! Shirley


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow love it. Very creative. I would love to wear that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

jeannietta said:


> Just let the beads do "the walking". Vary the size, texture and finish of the beads. I like to add rhinestones and pearls. I start off circling a cabachon and go from there. Once you get started, the beads will tell you what to do. Limit the number of colors for a more cohesive look. When I've done something I don't like, I take a pair of wire cutters and "crush" the bead off. If I like a section, I make a double knot in the back to "lock" it in. This is easier than it looks. Start off with a small pin, like this one I did first. For the pin, I used a design from the book. Once I felt secure, I designed the necklace myself.


Thank you for the tips! I know it's not that eay! I'm sure a lot of it is your artistic ability! You do beautiful work! I am going to look for the book, though!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous creative work Jeanne.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

OMG, stunning, STUNning, STUNNING!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## cameogirl (Jun 1, 2016)

Just beautiful....


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! You are very talented.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Is that also called Soutache? I will also look for the book at our local library. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Here again, see, we need more super adjectives. That is just WOW.!!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Is that also called Soutache? I will also look for the book at our local library. Thanks for sharing.


No, I just used different sized beads, cabachons and rhinestones. However, since you brought it up, I googled Soutache which seems to be a rayon braided cord also used in bead embroidery. It was not on my radar before, so thank you for calling attention to it. Maybe one of these days, I'll make another of these embroideries and incorporate some cord. Thanks!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful Your work is lovely and I am sure it will bring you many well-deserved compliments.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful designs!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> N... However, since you brought it up, I googled Soutache which seems to be a rayon braided cord also used in bead embroidery. ..!


If you are interested in soutache/bead embroidery, visit http://www.ameerunswithscissors.com/
She has books, supplies, kits and some free online video instructions.

Your piece is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful. Very nicely done.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> Thanks so much. I have valued your input every step of the way. You really motivated me to get back into beading and trying things on my own. After I add the finishing touches I will send a pic to Fire Mountain although I just looked at their recent catalog and I don't think I'm in that league yet! I find this type of work very relaxing. The beads just seem to come together on their own. I encourage everyone to try it. Just sew down two seed beads, go through them once more and add two more. Then go through the last 3 beads. Keep adding two more and going through the last three - that's it!!


You're welcome. Yes, beading is so relaxing & therapeutic too...just like knitting. Once you get into beading, you easily get addicted. It's impossible for me to say which I love best between beading & knitting! It's actually easier to do than knitting & doesn't take as long either.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> You're welcome. Yes, beading is so relaxing & therapeutic too...just like knitting. Once you get into beading, you easily get addicted. It's impossible for me to say which I love best between beading & knitting! It's actually easier to do than knitting & doesn't take as long either.


I agree completely. It's faster and easier. However, there is nothing like a warm handmade sweater in January - in New York City.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful - I have looked a pieces made by other beaders and they are all amazing. I have a little kit for a handbag mirror but don't feel ready to have a go yet - one day when I have all the beads I need I might give it a try - but it will be nothing like your wonderful pieces - Congratulations! xx


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

meadowmadcow said:


> Absolutely beautiful - I have looked a pieces made by other beaders and they are all amazing. I have a little kit for a handbag mirror but don't feel ready to have a go yet - one day when I have all the beads I need I might give it a try - but it will be nothing like your wonderful pieces - Congratulations! xx


Thank you for your kind words. I used to look at work like this and feel the same way. Then I picked up the Beaded Embroidery book and I realised how easy it is to get started. It helps to have pretty bead combinations - a trip to Michael's will solve this. Also, you need a size 10 or 12 bead needle and I recommend working on Bead Foundation - it is a little stiffer than felt and was easy to hold. Start with something easy, like a pin or pendant. Glue a flat backed rhinestone to the center and start outlining the rhinestone with circles of seed beads. Sew down 2 beads and go back through them once again. Then pick up 2 more on your needle, sew down and go back through the last three. Keep adding two at a time and going back through the last three.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful. Love your work. Aloha... Bev


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I used to look at work like this and feel the same way. Then I picked up the Beaded Embroidery book and I realised how easy it is to get started. It helps to have pretty bead combinations - a trip to Michael's will solve this. Also, you need a size 10 or 12 bead needle and I recommend working on Bead Foundation - it is a little stiffer than felt and was easy to hold. Start with something easy, like a pin or pendant. Glue a flat backed rhinestone to the center and start outlining the rhinestone with circles of seed beads. Sew down 2 beads and go back through them once again. Then pick up 2 more on your needle, sew down and go back through the last three. Keep adding two at a time and going back through the last three.


I was so inspired by your pieces that I went to Amazon and ordered the book! Thank you - it takes a lot to make me act this way (depression).


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW, very creative.


----------



## GA Gal (Feb 26, 2013)

Fabulous piece of wearable art! You should wear it with the pride of a great artist. Thanks for sharing with us on KP. :>


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Absolutely stunning and beautiful. What a lovely craft, so inspiring


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome! So pretty.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunning. Not everyone can do this.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice, Aren't all the different bead weaving techniques just addictive? I have "bezeled" a few pearls, and other round beads - it was so much fun; now I'm not sure what to do with them. :sm16: I guess I'll make earring and bracelet - pendants out of them, but as much as they were fun to make I don't know if I'll wear them, and give them to my girlfriends for Christmas... :sm17:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Love it!


----------

